# Interfaz USB entre PC y PIC16F84



## Harlok (Oct 31, 2007)

Bueno estoy investigando desde hace unas semanas y tengo la intensión de realizar un interfaz bidireccional de datos entre un PC <-> PIC, todo desde el puerto serie.

Mi duda es, si esta configuración que tengo en mente seria posible [a grandes rasgos]

PC[USB] ---> FT232  --> PIC [con librerias para el protocolo RS232]

FT232 -> conversor bidireccional rs232 <--> usb [con tensiones de rs232]


Esto seria factible? Algun otro metodo [siempre trabajando con PIC]

Muchas gracias


----------



## Harlok (Oct 31, 2007)

fallo técnico, la comunicación quería decir que seria a través del puerto USB, gracias.


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 31, 2007)

Mm, yo creo que debería ser perfectamente posible. por qué no?
Lo complicado sería la programación del USB en el computador y que en el PIC tengas un emulador de protocolo RS232 por software. ya que hablas del 16F84. no hablas de ese? Ah pero bueno, sabes que existen los PICs con puerto USB?
No sé cuáles son, pero por allí hay un Post, parece que de los Destacados que tienen hartos Links sobre eso y mucha información.
Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Oct 31, 2007)

Harlok, dale una miradita esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/

Creo que no requerirás más nada.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## kn4vr (Abr 23, 2009)

hola, yo ya he realizado ese proyecto y con un ft232rl es perfectamente posible, funciona a la perfeccion y no da errores, el principal problema es el consumo, ya que la salida serie rs232 consume mas q la usb. 

Ahora estoy trabajando en una salida directa desde el pic 16f876, pero no encuntro nada. Si alguien sabe algo por favor que conteste porque ya estoy desesperado. no me paseis proyectos del Pic18fxxx no me sirve.

Gracias y espero que te vaya bien con la salida USB mediante el puerto serie


----------



## gaudenys_larosa (Abr 24, 2009)

hola , tengo un problema con la programacion de un 16f84, lo tengo configurado de manera que el puertoa es entrada y tiene 5 swiches y el puertob como salida con 7 leds, cada vez q acciono un swiche éste enciende un led y despues de un retardo se desplaza hacia la derecha, El problema radica en que quisiera que éste viera los cambios de los swiches inmediatamente y lo esta haciendo despues de un ciclo completo de corrimiento pues no hallo como testear las entradas, donde coloco el BTFSC ó BTFSS, para que este vea los cambios en puertoa, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## kn4vr (Abr 27, 2009)

si cuelgas el programa  le puedo echar un vistazo a ver que le falla, porque asi es contestar a ciegas.


----------



## gaudenys_larosa (May 9, 2009)

ORG	00H
		GOTO INICIO
		ORG	05H
INICIO	BSF ESTADO,5
		CLRF PUERTAB
		MOVLW 0FFH
		MOVWF PUERTAA
		BCF	ESTADO,5
;*********************************
CICLO	MOVF PUERTAA, W
		MOVWF PUERTAB
		CALL RETAR
		RRF PUERTAB, 1
		CALL RETAR
		GOTO CICLO
;*********************************
RETAR	MOVLW	VALOR1
		MOVWF	REG1
tres	MOVLW	VALOR2
		MOVWF	REG2
dos		MOVLW	VALOR3
		MOVWF	REG3
uno		DECFSZ  REG3,1
		GOTO	uno
		DECFSZ  REG2,1
		GOTO 	dos
		DECFSZ  REG1,1
		GOTO	tres
		NOP
		NOP
		RETLW	w
		END

mi problema es en el ciclo no se como testear las entradas con BTFSC o BTFSS


----------



## 1Roland1 (Mar 27, 2011)

kn4vr dijo:


> hola, yo ya he realizado ese proyecto y con un ft232rl es perfectamente posible, funciona a la perfeccion y no da errores, el principal problema es el consumo, ya que la salida serie rs232 consume mas q la usb.
> 
> Ahora estoy trabajando en una salida directa desde el pic 16f876, pero no encuntro nada. Si alguien sabe algo por favor que conteste porque ya estoy desesperado. No me paseis proyectos del pic18fxxx no me sirve.
> 
> Gracias y espero que te vaya bien con la salida usb mediante el puerto serie


 
hola amigo, veo que tienes experiencia con este integrado.
Mi pregunta es si se podria utilizar este integrado para establecer una comunicacion serial entre un celular que tenga puerto usb y un microcontrolador usando comandos at ???


----------



## leaelectronico (May 22, 2011)

hola. voy a empezar en un proyecto para comunicar datos desde un pic a una pc por USB. buscando encontre que el ft232 me ayudaria, ya que usando el f877 mando la salida a rs232 y luego el ft232 me convierte a USB. mi duda es si el FT232 es bidireccional.seguramente ustedes saben mas de este tema que yo.jaj. muchas gracias!


----------



## 1Roland1 (May 22, 2011)

Hola a todos

Tengo una consulta para quien tenga experiencia con el FT232
Se puede establecer una comunicación entre un PIC y un celular que pasea puerto USB a traves de este integrado FT232 ???

Si alguien tiene conocimiento de esto o a logrado hacerlo sería tan amable de decir si se puede o no ??

Gracias


----------

